# Amazing trade with fish doug!



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

A few weeks back i made a trade with fish doug for a DX7 and it came in yesterday. I banded her up today and shot a can and busted up a shooter marble , the shooter is extremely acurate. Thank you Doug for the amazing shooter and craftsmenship.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're a lucky guy!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The Doug man rocks!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome looking shooter !


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

sweet shooter....


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m thrilled! Congratulations for this handsome shooter :king:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man I'm so glad u like it  I Loved my end of the trade too   I'll post a pic asap


----------

